# Games in resolution 1280 x 800 STRETCHED



## kemionandew (Feb 22, 2007)

When I play games [designed for 800x600 resolution] they stretch to fit my resolution [1280x800]. I have enabled Video Expansion [not totally clear on this feature] and have played with the settings for the game [Maple Story]. Neither of these options fixed the problem! Games stretch!!... So here I am asking you experts  Keep up the good work!

Operating system: Windows XP


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

You are most likely going to have to set the resolution to a 4:3 either in game or in a profile. Why are you running a 1280X800 resolution?

1280x1024 is a 4:3 but 1280X800 is not. That is one uncommon resolution.


----------



## kemionandew (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah. It's uncommon for sure. It's longer <-- --> than it is vertically. I have several friends that have the same resolution, so it's becoming more popular.

So does anyone have the solution to my dilemma?


----------



## kemionandew (Feb 22, 2007)

Anyone at all? =[


----------



## kemionandew (Feb 22, 2007)

Bump. Still looking for a solution!

RECAP: Windows XP, ATI Radeon x1300 graphics card
PROBLEM: Running programs in an abnormal 1280 x 800 resolution become stretched to compensate!


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

do the ATI drivers have an option that will allow you to play the game "letter boxed". I'm not sure about ATI but my nVidia ones allow for scaling with a fixed aspect ratio.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Both ATI and nvidia allow profiles for games. Set it up. I know you must have a wide screen but still, either use the in game settings to get a 4:3 ratio or use a profile.

This is not that hard.


----------



## kemionandew (Feb 22, 2007)

I played in the ATI Catalyst Center, and solved my problem. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

